# WiFi Randomly Disconnects and won't reconnect w/o restart



## alexdiogenes (May 30, 2017)

How do I fix the following problem?

While using my computer, I have no idea what triggers it but every so often, the WiFi will seem to randomly disconnect. If I try to reconnect, it says it fails to connect. However, if I restart the computer, the WiFi will automatically reconnect. The problem is when it disconnects every 10 minutes while I'm trying to do something, and I keep having to constantly restart my laptop just to stay connected to the internet. When this happens, the laptop is plugged in, and the option for disabling a network adapter to save power is disabled, so that shouldn't be the issue either. 

This doesn't seem to be a problem with my Network or with my service provider, because it doesn't occur on any other internet enabled devices. My Xbox One and iPhone SE are both connected to the exact same WiFi and never experience this problem. 

Why would restarting allow me to reconnect to it when I can't connect normally within the network options? 
Why does it seem to disconnect in such random intervals of time? 
How can I make it so my WiFi no longer disconnects on its own, constantly requiring computer restarts?

I've dealt with this problem for months and have no idea what causes it or how to fix it. I even had to restart my computer in the middle of typing this post just to get back my internet connection. Please help! I don't know if it's a problem with my laptop, with the OS, or what. I do know that the problem has persisted despite my restoring all settings to factory default while keeping my files installed. 

Oh, and as for the antivirus, I use Comodo Antivirus. 

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU N3700 @ 1.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 76 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3999 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 465 GB (418 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., X540SA
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

You need to replace the internal wireless access card or purchase an external USB adapter. The issue is almost certainly a "dying" Wi-Fi card. This is typical symptoms of a dying Wi-Fi card. I have seen it MANY times over the years. The difficult thing is that there's really no SURE way to tell if it DEFINITELY is a dying Wi-Fi card, except to replace it. Most of the times when a Wi-Fi card goes bad, they just DIE...just like that, out of the blue. Or they do what you are complaining of, have random/sporadic disconnects.

Sometimes if other devices esp. are having the issue, we would look to the access point/router for troubleshooting but seeing as you have NOT complained about other devices I am 95% certain you have a dying Wi-Fi card on your hands.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Assuming that you are using the integrated wireless adapter are you using the latest driver from the laptop manufacturer's web site?

Does the laptop perform OK with an ethernet connection?


----------



## alexdiogenes (May 30, 2017)

metallica5456 said:


> You need to replace the internal wireless access card or purchase an external USB adapter. The issue is almost certainly a "dying" Wi-Fi card. This is typical symptoms of a dying Wi-Fi card. I have seen it MANY times over the years. The difficult thing is that there's really no SURE way to tell if it DEFINITELY is a dying Wi-Fi card, except to replace it. Most of the times when a Wi-Fi card goes bad, they just DIE...just like that, out of the blue. Or they do what you are complaining of, have random/sporadic disconnects.
> 
> Sometimes if other devices esp. are having the issue, we would look to the access point/router for troubleshooting but seeing as you have NOT complained about other devices I am 95% certain you have a dying Wi-Fi card on your hands.


This seems like it could definitely be a problem, but I wouldn't have the first clue as to how I could replace the integrated wireless adapter in my laptop. As for a USB adapter, that seems doable. I'm not sure what to look for when getting one though. The laptop isn't very old either - less than a year or so.


----------



## alexdiogenes (May 30, 2017)

TerryNet said:


> Assuming that you are using the integrated wireless adapter are you using the latest driver from the laptop manufacturer's web site?
> 
> Does the laptop perform OK with an ethernet connection?


I believe the computer is using the latest driver, but I'm honestly not certain. 
Using an Ethernet connection would be impractical as I live in a house with many other people all using the wifi pretty much constantly, and we only have the one router and one wall outlet. I haven't used an Ethernet cable on this laptop before though. So I don't know.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I can think offhand of four possible causes of the symptoms you reported; in my estimate of most likely to least likely:

a. Incorrect wireless driver (frequently the case with Windows 10);

b. Corrupted current or previous security suite;

c. "small" problem with the Stack;

d. wireless adapter failing, as Andrew posted.

You can try the following in case it's (c). It's free and will do no harm.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista through 10. *

Start - All Programs - Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt. [For Windows 8 thru 10: <Windows Logo> + x - Command Prompt(Admin)]

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine after all three commands; no need to boot after the 1st and 2nd.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Let me interrupt with one question. How does the laptop work wirelessly at a public hotspot?

If it behaves, then one of the computers on your "home network" might be hogging the bandwidth and causing the problem.


----------



## alexdiogenes (May 30, 2017)

plodr said:


> Let me interrupt with one question. How does the laptop work wirelessly at a public hotspot?
> 
> If it behaves, then one of the computers on your "home network" might be hogging the bandwidth and causing the problem.


I've used this same laptop at a public hotspot before and it had the same problem. I highly doubt this is a problem with the WiFi connection itself, especially since the issue resolves itself every time I do a reboot. The effects of a reboot seem to last longer when I do a hard reboot as opposed to just using the "Restart" option in the start menu.


----------



## alexdiogenes (May 30, 2017)

TerryNet said:


> I can think offhand of four possible causes of the symptoms you reported; in my estimate of most likely to least likely:
> 
> a. Incorrect wireless driver (frequently the case with Windows 10);
> 
> ...


Rebooting now after inputting your three commands. How can I check if the wireless adapter has the correct drivers?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

alexdiogenes said:


> How can I check if the wireless adapter has the correct drivers?


Take note of the date and version of the latest Windows 10 driver for your wireless adapter in the Support section of the web site for your laptop.

Take note of the date and version of the driver currently installed (Device Manager - Network Adapters - right click on the wireless adapter - Properties - Driver tab).

If those two are the same you have the correct driver. If they are different download and install the correct one.


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

Question for the OP - What version of Windows 10 are you on ? There was a problem with one of the early releases (I think it was 1511, but not sure) since I had this issue also. It magically disappeared after the first major update following that release.


----------

